# Alien: Covenant: Details zu den Neomorph-Aliens des Prometheus-Sequels



## Darkmoon76 (25. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: Covenant: Details zu den Neomorph-Aliens des Prometheus-Sequels* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Alien: Covenant: Details zu den Neomorph-Aliens des Prometheus-Sequels


----------



## stevem (25. Oktober 2016)

2018  ? waaaaah noch so lange warten, ich fand Prometheus ganz gut, bin froh über jeden neuen, weiteren Alien Film ;D


----------



## MrFob (25. Oktober 2016)

Da koennen sie wegen mir auch noch laenger warten. Prometheus war eine der groessten Kino-Enttaeuschungen der letzten Jahre. Die Charaktaere waren unsympathisch oder schlichtweg bescheuert, sie handeln teilweise komplett irrational. Die Handlung war unlogisch und teilweise echt verwirrend. Das Verhalten und die "Biologie" der Aliens war nicht konsistent und macht immer das, was der Plot halt gerade braucht und bie vielen Szenen fragt man sich echt, was sie sich dabei gedacht haben. Das einzig gute sind die ersten 10 Minuten und die Special Effects. Den Rest kann man wegschmeissen.

Ridley Scott hat ja in den letzten 10 Jahren oder so generell qualitativ etwas abgebaut aber was ihn da geritten hat moechte ich echt gerne mal wissen.


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Da koennen sie wegen mir auch noch laenger warten. Prometheus war eine der groessten Kino-Enttaeuschungen der letzten Jahre. Die Charaktaere waren unsympathisch oder schlichtweg bescheuert, sie handeln teilweise komplett irrational. Die Handlung war unlogisch und teilweise echt verwirrend. Das Verhalten und die "Biologie" der Aliens war nicht konsistent und macht immer das, was der Plot halt gerade braucht und bie vielen Szene fragt man sich echt, was sie sich dabei gedacht haben. Das einzig gute sind die ersten 10 Minuten und die Special Effects. Den Rest kann man wegschmeissen.
> 
> Ridley Scott hat ja in den letzten 10 Jahren oder so generell qualitativ etwas abgebaut aber was ihn da geritten hat moechte ich echt gerne mal wissen.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLbcZggwVCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Die Machart von Prometheus fand ich allerdings sehr gelungen.
Hab den Film inzwischen sicher schon 3x geschaut.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand Prometheus freundlich formuliert mäßig. Kein Vergleich zu den Klassikern Alien 1-4.


----------



## moeykaner (26. Oktober 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Da koennen sie wegen mir auch noch laenger warten. Prometheus war eine der groessten Kino-Enttaeuschungen der letzten Jahre. Die Charaktaere waren unsympathisch oder schlichtweg bescheuert, sie handeln teilweise komplett irrational. Die Handlung war unlogisch und teilweise echt verwirrend. Das Verhalten und die "Biologie" der Aliens war nicht konsistent und macht immer das, was der Plot halt gerade braucht und bie vielen Szenen fragt man sich echt, was sie sich dabei gedacht haben. Das einzig gute sind die ersten 10 Minuten und die Special Effects. Den Rest kann man wegschmeissen.
> 
> Ridley Scott hat ja in den letzten 10 Jahren oder so generell qualitativ etwas abgebaut aber was ihn da geritten hat moechte ich echt gerne mal wissen.



Der Marsianer war seit langem mal wieder ein guter Ridley Scott Film.


----------



## McDrake (26. Oktober 2016)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Der Marsianer war seit langem mal wieder ein guter Ridley Scott Film.


Da hatte er aber auch eine sehr gute Vorlage.


----------



## Budi13 (26. Oktober 2016)

In der Headline steht 2018 am Ende des Artikels 2017 was ist denn nun das richtige Jahr ?


----------

